# Transplanting a tree



## eddiemac (Dec 6, 2004)

OK, this is for my own house. My wife has a tree in the back yard, some sort of crabapple, apple blossom or some such. It is about 15 feet tall, and has a trunk maybe 6-8" in diameter.

It is in the middle of the back yard where the kids would be playing, so we want to give them a bigger space to play, plus formalize the space in the back a little more. My wife loves the tree because of the blossoms in the Spring, but we just don't like its location.

She wants to transplant this from the back yard to the front yard. We are in Geneva, Illinois (Chicago area - Zone 5, right?), so this would apparently be a Spring or summer project.

What I want to know is: First, is it feasible to transplant this? If it is, what kind of money would it cost to have it done? Is it something I could undertake myself?

Now, if someone wants to tell my wife that the tree should simply be cut down because it carries a horrible disease that affects women and children (she wouldn't care if it were just me):sad:, I'd be happy to pass that on to her:innocent: 

Thanks for any help I can get!


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've had some luck transplanting in the winter. I've used an electric jack hammer with a spade bit and take a few days to make sure the ball is completely wet and frozen. You won't lose and dirt on a frozen ball and I don't think the tree will know it was moved. A 15 ft. tree might be little heavy though.


----------



## sprinklerguy (Jun 8, 2004)

Call a tree spade company..probably 400-600 bucks and they will come do it for you....that isn't a small enough tree that I would tackle it....


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

I agree with, Tony.

I have done it numerous times and all have turned out great.


----------



## LandscapePro (Dec 31, 2005)

eddiemac,

You're looking at getting a tree spade for sure. I haven't a clue how deeply your ground is frozen, but if the spade guy thinks he can......do it now.

If you transplant it after it's gone dormant, it'll never know it was moved.

I'll do 'em even in the "Early" Spring down here but it's got to be EARLY. Otherwise I hold off on those until Oct. or Nov.

hope this helps

Mike
La. Landscape contractor #2576


----------



## canada4 (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree with Mike. A tree spade is necessary for a tree that size. I live in Ontario Canada not that far from Chicago. I would suggest waiting until autumn to transplant it, when they are going dormant. The ground will be too frozen now for it to be succesful. Tree spade companies, at least up here vary quite a bit. Check for one with proper equipment that is trustworthy, they will do a good job.


----------



## PipeGuy (Oct 8, 2004)

Tree spade for sure. http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=tree+transplantation%2C+spade&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## rikanit (Nov 28, 2005)

Tree spade and try to have it done by mid-Feb.  Move it while it is dormant and you shouldn't have any problem at all.


----------



## mdvaden (Aug 16, 2004)

Do you have room for the large truck to bring the tree spade in?

It's very large.

Ruts can be a problem if your lawn is nice.


----------



## mattk1895 (Jan 14, 2006)

What kind of shape is the tree in? Is it worth saving, due to the expense. I have yet to find a tree mover come in and move a tree for 4-600 if they use a truck unit. My opinion is if the quality of the tree is questionable, cut it down and spend 2-300 on a 5-6" cal. tree already dug. 
To question Landscape Pro earlier, the tree will know it is moved due to the cutting of the root system, so it still will need quite a bit of monitoring. Just my opinion.


----------



## LandscapePro (Dec 31, 2005)

Mattk,

Oh I'd still keep an eye on it, but with a big spade and a dormant tree, it would only "wake up" in a new spot.

That's been my experience at least. I haven't lost one yet.

Mike
La. Landscape Contractor #2576


----------

